# ¿Led quemado? ¿Pusiste la resistencia?



## inventable (Ago 6, 2010)

Uno de los problemas clásicos cuando se conecta un led es calcular el valor de la resistencia. Sin resistencia el led se quema por exceso de corriente. Hoy en día, los led comunes son muy eficientes y por lo tanto la corriente necesaria para encenderlos es bastante baja: 5mA o menos para los led indicadores y 20mA para los led de alta luminosidad. Los led son relativamente tolerantes en materia de corriente por lo que se puede variar entre 5mA y 15mA para los led indicadores y entre 15mA y 30mA para led de alta luminosidad (entre estos últimos los blancos y los azules).






La formula para calcular la resistencia se obtiene de la ley de Ohm y es la siguiente:

*R = (V - Vled) / I*

donde:
R = resistencia
V = tensión de alimentación
Vled = tensión típica del led (cambia según el modelo)
I = corriente que pasa por el led

Por ejemplo, si tenemos un led rojo alimentado con 12V y hacemos pasar una corriente de 5mA:

R = (12V - 1,2V) / 5mA = 2.160 ohm (usando valores estándar de las resistencias: 2.200 ohm)

Para simplificar los cálculos, he preparado dos tablas donde podemos encontrar los valores de resistencia necesarios con distintos tipo de led y distintas tensiones de alimentación.




Como podemos observar en las dos tablas no obstante la caída de tensión típica de los led es distinta para los led verdes, amarillos y rojos, esta variación es poco significativa y por lo tanto podemos usar los mismos valores de resistencia. Esto no es así con los led blancos y los azules de alta luminosidad ya que en estos últimos la caída de tensión es bastante alta (mas o menos 3,7V).




La tolerancia de corriente de los led nos permite usar valores genéricos de resistencia (ad excepción de los led rojos de alta luminosidad alimentados con 5V) :

para los led indicadores:
5V => 680 ohm, 12V => 2K2

para los led de alta luminosidad (incluidos los rojos):
12V => 390 ohm, 5V = 68 ohm (led azules y blancos) y 5V = 180 ohm (rojos)

_Soy el autor de los textos, de los diseños y de las fotografías._


----------



## rash (Ago 6, 2010)

Muy buen aporte, sólo falta como calcular la potencia que disipan las resistencias, aunque para un led normal es despreciable, para la conexión de varios led, o led de potencia, es importante ese dato...

Por aquí tambien hay algo que puede complementar tu post --> http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

gracias y saludos


----------



## inventable (Ago 6, 2010)

Justa observación Rash.
En el caso de tensiones normales (hasta 12V) y corrientes del orden de los 20mA el problema de la potencia no se presenta. Me explico mejor,la potencia en la resistencia es:

*Pres = I * I * R* (no se como diseñar el cuadrado).

El caso peor de la tabla es el del led rojo de alta luminosidad alimentado con 12V porque con una corriente de 20mA, en la resistencia cae la mayor tensión posible (Vres = 12V - Vled-rojo = 10,8V). La potencia sobre la resistencia sería de Pres = 0,02 * 0,02 * 560 = 0,224 Watt es decir, 1/4 Watt que es una potencia bien "digerida" por la mayor parte de las resistencias en comercio.
Naturalmente, si agregamos led en serie, el valore de la resistencia sería mas bajo (para mantener la corriente constante) y por lo tanto la potencia sería menor todavía.
Muy bueno el programa de tu link!!!
byebye


----------



## cibermicro (May 17, 2011)

Hola bien instruido el tema, lo estoy leyendo y aprendiendo a calcular la resistencia, ya que yo estoy experimentando con Leds de potencia, tengo un led de 5w el cual consume 700ma y tensión de 6,4v, también debo aprender si me sirve una fuente de corriente constante de 12V@900ma, que tengo para probarlo, ya que no quiero quemarlo, tal vez la resistencia haga todo el circuito de protección para que el led funcione mas o menos a los 5w.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 17, 2011)

Muy interesante el dato de los led's, gracias por el aporte !


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2011)

Una pregunta... alguien sabe si los led de 3mm funcionan a la misma intensidad que los de 5?


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2011)

Otra pregunta...¿Y los de 5mm funcionan con la misma intensidad que los de 5mm?

Respuesta: DEPENDE, se lee el datasheet del diodo que estés usando (y no el de otro) y actuas en consecuencia.
Problemas: Muchas veces no se sabe que es lo que se está usando ya que se suelen vender como genéricos.


Bueno, acabo la verborrea. En principio si que son lo mismo.


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2011)

Gracias. Es que tengo unos azules de 3mm y con una resistencia de 82 ohm se me queman a la semana o así. En cambio unos azules de 5 aguantan no tienen problemas. Con 5v todos.

Será lo que dices, pero es imposible encontrar el datasheet, no llevan referencia alguna.

Saludos


----------



## RAMSES231 (Nov 14, 2011)

buen aporte, espero que sigas aportando


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 15, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Será lo que dices, pero es imposible encontrar el datasheet, no llevan referencia alguna.



En eso tienes razón, no hay código como en los otros diodos, ni tampoco se puede saber la marca cuando lo compras. 

Lo que yo hago... es ir a las páginas distribuidoras de componentes (digikey, rsonline, JBC, etc) y leo el datasheet de los diodos led que se asemejen al que estoy usando. Y eso si es que lo disponen, si alguien tiene una base de datos o una mejor idea o referencia, bienbenido sea.


----------

